# Any yoga/capoeira enthusiasts here?



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been doing capoeira for 3 years and just started yoga for extra conditioning, and would love to chat up anyone who does either, and especially people who do both!


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

I love yoga. Capoeira looks really interesting too. I don't think I could ever do that.

Do you like pilates?


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha you never know until you try! Flexibility from yoga can carry you a long way in capoeira. We use the bridge position a lot when doing more acrobatic movements and it helps to have a stretchy back haha. I've actually never done Pilates, but hear it's a great workout. I'm assuming you do it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Haha you never know until you try! Flexibility from yoga can carry you a long way in capoeira. We use the bridge position a lot when doing more acrobatic movements and it helps to have a stretchy back haha. I've actually never done Pilates, but hear it's a great workout. I'm assuming you do it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


More people should do yoga, imo. It would maybe decrease the rates of osteoporosis and bad posture. You see some people with bad posture and it's like, eek. That will hurt them even more when they're older. 

Pilates is a hell of a lot harder than yoga. I sometimes do it but I definitely admire those that undertake these exercises. They way they make your body move is amazing.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

What kind of stuff do they do in Pilates? If it's harder than yoga I'm kind of worried haha. Some of these poses especially in vinyasa are super tough for me (but I'm not really the most flexible either)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

I do Bikram hot yoga regularly, and have always wanted to try capoeira  it looks so cool!


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

I've never heard of Bikram, what kind of stuff do ya'll do? And yes, you should definitely try capoeira! It's an amazing workout, and you learn how to so much cool stuff that you never even thought was possible hahaha.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> I've never heard of Bikram, what kind of stuff do ya'll do? And yes, you should definitely try capoeira! It's an amazing workout, and you learn how to so much cool stuff that you never even thought was possible hahaha.


Basically you hold a series of yoga poses in a 40 degree Celsius room (it's like India in summertime) for 90 minutes and sweat a lot. You can google it, it's a really good workout too lol. My so-called lucky boyfriend whom I forced to try it out couldn't handle it (tho he has a special condition where his blood vessels constrict in extreme temperatures.. even though people of all ages and fitness levels can get through it, not everyone's body is built to handle it well).

I'll try capoeira... Some day!


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Ohhh, I think I might have actually done that once but I didn't know it was called Bikram! Sucks to hear for your boyfriend, though. Has he tried out any other types of yoga?


----------



## Accipiter (Oct 20, 2013)

I like yoga a lot. I've done many kinds of different yoga. Latest new one being unnata yoga. 

I haven't never tried capoeira. I have seen people practise capoeira, it looked like fun! If I tried capoeira I would have been worried that I actually hit someone.  I'm not that good with my moves.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I've never heard of capoeira (I even had to cut and paste the name). Of course, I want to try it because it is something different. I've done yoga for quite some time now. It is very relaxing and makes my body feel good. I am somewhat double jointed and I really appreciate the feel of the stretches. I've done pilates and like that, too.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Accipiter said:


> I like yoga a lot. I've done many kinds of different yoga. Latest new one being unnata yoga.
> 
> I haven't never tried capoeira. I have seen people practise capoeira, it looked like fun! If I tried capoeira I would have been worried that I actually hit someone.  I'm not that good with my moves.


Haha actually one of the first things we learned in capoeira was to use our eyes above all else, and let the movements follow and that and starting off very slow helped avoid any potential catastrophes  You should try it out though!

And yoga is awesome too, so far I've only done Bikram and Vinyasa but that'll probably change too. What's unnata?


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

walking tourist said:


> I've never heard of capoeira (I even had to cut and paste the name). Of course, I want to try it because it is something different. I've done yoga for quite some time now. It is very relaxing and makes my body feel good. I am somewhat double jointed and I really appreciate the feel of the stretches. I've done pilates and like that, too.


Definitely try it out, and search it on youtube if you haven't already! You learn to move your body in ways you didn't even imagine was possible and it's an awesome overall body workout. If you've already done pilates and yoga I feel like you could pick it up very fast!


----------



## Accipiter (Oct 20, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> And yoga is awesome too, so far I've only done Bikram and Vinyasa but that'll probably change too. What's unnata?


Unnata is aerial yoga. You use hammock that is hanging from the ceiling to help you train various yoga poses.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Accipiter said:


> Unnata is aerial yoga. You use hammock that is hanging from the ceiling to help you train various yoga poses.


That sounds amazing and slightly intimidating. I think they're training you guys to conquer the world


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Ohhh, I think I might have actually done that once but I didn't know it was called Bikram! Sucks to hear for your boyfriend, though. Has he tried out any other types of yoga?


He probably hasnt, since he lives in a very small town. I don't think he'd be the type to be in it. Frankly I don't really like the slow types of yoga either, since it just makes me want to fall asleep and I don't like the idea of paying for that lol, but I will do a bit at home occasionally just to stretch my muscles. I think it's hazardous to get too strong without getting more flexible, and hazardous to get too flexible without building muscle.


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

You should start BJJ.
Very very good training and extremely fun.

You learn to come to insight with your own ego as well because you have to tap out over and over.
It's great for both body and mind, and the same time as you get to have fun and learn new things to defeat your opponent in this human chess game all the time.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

niffer said:


> He probably hasnt, since he lives in a very small town. I don't think he'd be the type to be in it. Frankly I don't really like the slow types of yoga either, since it just makes me want to fall asleep and I don't like the idea of paying for that lol, but I will do a bit at home occasionally just to stretch my muscles. I think it's hazardous to get too strong without getting more flexible, and hazardous to get too flexible without building muscle.


Definitely, ideally you would want both, but it's hard with time commitments and everything. That's why capoeira exists to train both at the same time!



Fedor said:


> You should start BJJ.
> Very very good training and extremely fun.
> 
> You learn to come to insight with your own ego as well because you have to tap out over and over.
> It's great for both body and mind, and the same time as you get to have fun and learn new things to defeat your opponent in this human chess game all the time.


Brazilian jiu-jitsu right? I've actually done a bit at my college, one of my good friends is really into it, and it's definitely a great workout and extremely cardio intensive. I personally prefer capoeira, but I can easily see the utility of BJJ as well.


----------



## Fedor (Oct 23, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Definitely, ideally you would want both, but it's hard with time commitments and everything. That's why capoeira exists to train both at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Brazilian jiu-jitsu right? I've actually done a bit at my college, one of my good friends is really into it, and it's definitely a great workout and extremely cardio intensive. I personally prefer capoeira, but I can easily see the utility of BJJ as well.


Exactly.
For how long did you train?
Definitely gets more fun after you have trained it for a while too.
And how where you doing it at the college? Was it a serious instructor with you?
Should go look out a club to get the real experience.
But yes, of course, whatever suits you best.:crazy:


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> What kind of stuff do they do in Pilates? If it's harder than yoga I'm kind of worried haha. Some of these poses especially in vinyasa are super tough for me (but I'm not really the most flexible either)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


It's more for toning, sometimes uses resistance bands and more intense stretching etc. 

Whereas Yoga is very relaxing, Pilates is very rewarding because you can feel yourself becoming more and more flexible. Afterwards (with any exercise/workout, really), using yoga for relaxation/reflection purposes is great. I've been known to almost fall asleep in relaxation pose myself, haha.



> That sounds amazing and slightly intimidating. I think they're training you guys to conquer the world


Training in the art of espionage - _'Entrapment'_ style. :laughing:


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Fedor said:


> Exactly.
> For how long did you train?
> Definitely gets more fun after you have trained it for a while too.
> And how where you doing it at the college? Was it a serious instructor with you?
> ...


Yeah, it was more informal training, the guy who was teaching was a blue belt, but I can see how it'd get a lot more fun once you become more advanced at all the locks and chokes! 



isingthebodyelectric said:


> It's more for toning, sometimes uses resistance bands and more intense stretching etc.
> 
> Whereas Yoga is very relaxing, Pilates is very rewarding because you can feel yourself becoming more and more flexible. Afterwards (with any exercise/workout, really), using yoga for relaxation/reflection purposes is great. I've been known to almost fall asleep in relaxation pose myself, haha.


Haha yeah!! Few things in the world beat those last 5 minutes before the end of each yoga class...it's like nap time in kindergarten all over again


----------

